
Write code that is easy to delete, not easy to extend - ingve
https://programmingisterrible.com/post/139222674273/write-code-that-is-easy-to-delete-not-easy-to
======
jiropoo
Being on the other side of the recommendations in that article, I disagree.

Do whatever you want for the pilot system but couple things that should be
coupled in the real system. Let domain driven knowledge drive decisions on
coupling/decoupling

------
fdsak
Its always good to have different perspective.

